# Wood for other things we make...



## Bobostro61 (Oct 23, 2014)

I live in the south suburbs of Chicago.  That said, being near the "big city" there aren't too many places I know of to buy wood for turning.  I get a lot of my wood on eBay right now.  You can get some pretty good deals on there, but once the shipping cost is added in, the deal isn't so great anymore.  The only place around where I live that I know of that sells bowl blanks and larger spindle blanks (e.g. pepper mill and vase blanks) is WoodCraft in Woodridge, IL.  They have a fairly decent selection (sometimes) but are quite pricey.  Are there any of you in the Chicago area that know of places that have bowl and spindle blanks at a reasonable price?


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 23, 2014)

You may be able to find some tree removal companies with some nice wood for bowl or spindle blanks if you don't mind waiting for it to dry.  Also, check out some places that sell firewood, I've seen some very nice items made from "rescued" firewood"  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## triw51 (Oct 23, 2014)

Check craigs list for wood, look up an arborist give them a call explain what you want (be sure to show him a bowl you turned and them give him one from any wood you might get)


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 23, 2014)

You might want to google "saw mill companies" and see if anyone is local to you.

Cabinet shops have some throwaway wood that might be workable for some things.

Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## gbpens (Oct 23, 2014)

Try the local tree service in Homer Glen (southwest suburb). They have a pile of logs.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 23, 2014)

Look up 'chicago's urban wood utilization program' its a program set in place to get urban wood (fallen trees) into the hands of local craftsmen and to reuse trees for local project. They are setting up a similar program here in toronto canada and I was invited to a city meeting and we had a representative from Chicago as a guest speaker.


----------



## thrustmonkey (Oct 23, 2014)

I live in Plainfield and there's nothing around here or in Joliet. There's a Rockler in Schaumberg, but I don't know what they have as far as wood goes. Only been there once and the store seemed kind of small. The wood at that Woodcraft is really pricey, along with everything else!
Ross


----------



## jeweler53 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had great luck with these guys:

NCWood


----------



## USNR'03 (Oct 24, 2014)

Try owl hardwood. You might find somthing interesting there


----------



## dankc908 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have tried Cook Woods and have been very pleased with the quality, the price, and the shipping.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 24, 2014)

So I'm driving home yesterday and I pass a spot I often do. But this time there's trees being cut. I stop. Hi, there. I'm a woodworker. Can I have a piece to turn a bowl on my lathe? Sure. Thanks! See ya later.

Goes like that (or a close variation) pretty often.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 24, 2014)

Try these guys... they have a pretty good inventory of bowl blanks... you can get on their mailing list (email) and stay up with what's in stock... prices are pretty reasonable.

I don't use them myself, I get most of mine wood locally from friends and neighbors, but my son has bought from them a couple of times... shipping doesn't seem to be all that bad either. 

Got Wood? Domestic Wood Turning Blanks


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2014)

I usually have a bunch of bowl blanks, just rarely bother taking the hours out of my life to put them on the website....you are correct, shipping is the killer for larger blanks.  
For instance, had a fella wanting some 3x3x24(all inches) stock to make peppermills with, cut four, got them all squeezed into a LFRB(USPS game box), sent the total w/shipping.....$27.90(notice that $17.90 is shipping), received a message saying I was ripping people off!  That's eight(8) peppermill sized blanks of Black Walnut for $10....and I was ripping people off?

Guess what I don't bother cutting anymore?




All that said, if you are comfortable cutting with a chainsaw...check out CL for 'free firewood' or 'free tree/logs', and go out on the weekend and see what you can load into the back of the truck.  Arborist sometimes have 'issues' with people running a chainsaw in their work areas, so you might want to 'bribe them with cold drinks or donuts'....I like that approach.



Not all timber has to come from a store.....





Scott (ripping 'em a new one) B


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 28, 2014)

Go on Craig's List and look under the Free section.  Type in Firewood and you will find lots of listings.  That is how I get lots of wood. You will have to cut it up, but it is free.  I also stop when I see people trimming or cutting down trees.  I get wood from the gardeners in Golden Gate Park.  I am sure that the many suggestions listed in this thread will get you lots of wood.


----------



## mrtrenier (Nov 1, 2014)

It may be a bit of a drive from you, but up in Wisconsin on I-94 right off 7 Mile Road is Kettle Moraine Hardwoods.  I'm never disappointed with their selection or quality.


----------



## Old Codger (Nov 1, 2014)

Bob...I've used both Greg Dahl's 'OregonBurls.com' and the 'myrtlewoodwarehouse.com' in Gariboldi Oregon for beautiful burls and myrtle wood.  Both shops have wonderful wood, good shipping prices and fast shipping.  Try them, you'll love them!  P.S.:  Don't tell them I recommended you!  ;>)  Safe turning to you and good luck your next turnings!


----------

